Ask HN: What sites do you consider good but are under the radar? - dope
======
fouric
[https://yarchive.net/](https://yarchive.net/) for general knowledge by people
who (somewhat) know what they're doing,
[http://zipcpu.com/](http://zipcpu.com/) for digital design

